# Removing the Torsion Keys?



## thewatcher418 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, I am bagging my 98 frontier and i need to take the torsion keys out of the front. I have all the weight off the keys i know half way of what i am doing. For instance i have all the wieght off of the keys and i know i have to undo the bolt but what i dont understand is all this talk about jacking up on the a-arms when you undo the bolt to get the extra tension off the keys. Wouldnt that put more tension on the bars?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I broke a torsion bar on my 1998 Frontier and replacement required removal( and i had to reclock it after install because I did it wrong the first time....)so, I have done this 2x.. So, basically, to remove it, take the tension off it at the rear by backing all the way off the tension bolt. then, you can remove it with a large hammer and whacking the adjuster out. this should take the bar out with it because it is likely wedged into the aduster. If not, clamp a vice grip on the bar and hammer on that.Oh, and to get the keys off the front arms, you'll probably want to loosen the bolts ( DO NOT REMOVE THEM YET!!!) while the bar is still there to make loosening them easier.


----------



## thewatcher418 (Dec 13, 2006)

ok well why not remove the bolt all the way that bolt the keys to the a arms


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

thewatcher418 said:


> ok well why not remove the bolt all the way that bolt the keys to the a arms


Sure, go right ahead....if you like unloading all of the potential energy ( about 350-400PSI) held within the bar at once, and the prospect of a broken hand or wrist sounds like a good idea, go right ahead...


But seriously, remove the tension on the arm first( at the torsion bar crossmember at the rear of the bar), then after the bar is out, remove the CONTROL ARM KEY. You have to do it in the right sequence to avoid damage to the truck, or worse( more expensively) to yourself. All I want you to do is break the torque on the control arm key nuts before you remove the torsion bar as to make it easier later. Don't initially loosen it more than necessary to break initial torque. You can remove it later, easier if you follow this sequence. Torsion bars and coil springs are VERY dangerous items if their potential energy is not properly contained or released while working on a suspension. Coil springs can kill you if they let go in the wrong way, and torsion bars have to potential to cause you great personal harm if not de tensioned properly before servicing them. Happily, torsion bars can be untensioned with a simple loosening of the jamb nuts at the rear end of the bar. Do this first and you should be fine. Just be sure to install your new suspension properly with good welds where necessary or you could face costly repair bills or even get into an accident.


----------

